# Equipment Platform in a Type 1A building



## nitramnaed (Jul 1, 2015)

2009 IBC.  One of my project designers has run into an issue on a project.  I thought I would run this by the group.  He has an A2 restaurant in a Type 1A building.  They constructed a equipment platform within the space but it is not of fire rated construction.  Framing inspector came in and says the platform columns need to be 3hr and the floor needs to be 2hr....because it's structure and doesn't make a difference that it's not integral to the building structure.  I don't see an exception for non-rated platforms in the code.  I'm assuming that my guy might be SOL on this one.

True?

BTW.  Floor is grate so he has his work cut out for him in satisfying the code here.


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2015)

how many sq ft?

Did the nice framing inspector give a code reference???

Would start there if nice framing inspector did not, so you can see what section the inspector is referncing

If it is a platform in a larger room, wonder why the floor has to be rated???


----------



## nitramnaed (Jul 1, 2015)

Straight from the horses mouth:

"It is however structural and it is a type IA building. we have looked at it closely and the building code does not have any exception concerning non-habitable structural items for the required ratings in table 601. Therefore the columns supporting would have to be 3hr rated per table 601 and the floor system would have to be 2hr rated per table 601."


----------



## north star (Jul 1, 2015)

*# ~ ~ # ~ ~ #*





Is the A2 restaurant sprinkled, and is the area where this

equipment platform is located sprinkled ?



*# ~ ~ # ~ ~ #*


----------



## north star (Jul 1, 2015)

*# ~ ~ # ~ ~ #*



Is the equipment platform considered an Interior,

non-bearing structure  [  *RE:* Table 601, `09 IBC ] ?



*# ~ ~ # ~ ~ #*


----------



## steveray (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe cut it to 2 hrs.....

SECONDARY MEMBERS. The following structural members shall be considered secondary members and not part of the primary structural frame:

1. Structural members not having direct connections to the columns;2. Members of the floor construction not having direct connections to the columns; and3. Bracing members other than those that are part of the primary structural frame.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 1, 2015)

BUILDING ELEMENT. A fundamental component of building construction, listed in Table 601, which may or may not be of fire-resistance-rated construction and is constructed of materials based on the building type of construction.

BEARING WALL STRUCTURE. A building or other structure in which vertical loads from floors and roofs are primarily supported by walls.

FRAME STRUCTURE. A building or other structure in which vertical loads from floors and roofs are primarily supported by columns.

Not required to be rated. An equipment platform is not a floor nor is it a secondary member that needs protected as required by Table 601.

It is an independent support for the equipment and provides a safe working surface for repair and maintenance it is not part of the "buildings" structure. 

No bearing walls

No floor

No supporting structure for the building.


----------



## nitramnaed (Jul 1, 2015)

Also from the horse:

"Secondary structure would be considered items like the bracing for the beams and/or columns. The main columns and floor/platform system carry gravity loads and weight loads from the equipment. Therefore using the definition for primary structure they are the primary structure that happens to be located in a IA building, which is why we are looking at the ratings for type IA construction."


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2015)

I



			
				nitramnaed said:
			
		

> Also from the horse:"Secondary structure would be considered items like the bracing for the beams and/or columns. The main columns and floor/platform system carry gravity loads and weight loads from the equipment. Therefore using the definition for primary structure they are the primary structure that happens to be located in a IA building, which is why we are looking at the ratings for type IA construction."


What sections of the code is the inspector referencing ???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 1, 2015)

If the platform is not part of the fundamental component of the buildings construction (structural system) then the fire ratings do not apply


----------



## steveray (Jul 2, 2015)

MT, the issue I have with exempting it strictly on the basis of an "equipment platform" is that there is then no limit to it's size....Now what should maybe be a "mechanical mezzanine" will be a 2000 foot "equipment platform"...


----------



## nitramnaed (Jul 2, 2015)

I think what we have here is an inspectors interpretation of the the requirements for a 1A building.  It's almost like he's saying that this is a 1A structure within a 1A building and I don't think that's the intent of the code.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> MT, the issue I have with exempting it strictly on the basis of an "equipment platform" is that there is then no limit to it's size....Now what should maybe be a "mechanical mezzanine" will be a 2000 foot "equipment platform"...


It is limited in size

505.3.1 Area limitation.

The aggregate area of all equipment platforms within a room shall be not greater than two-thirds of the area of the room in which they are located. Where an equipment platform is located in the same room as a mezzanine, the area of the mezzanine shall be determined by Section 505.2.1 and the combined aggregate area of the equipment platforms and mezzanines shall be not greater than two-thirds of the room in which they are located.

Does a F-1 or F-2 Type I-A unlimited  building require all the platforms and catwalks within that factory to be rated? Assembly plants, manufacturing facilities, distribution centers, food and beverage processing and packing facilities all have lots of equipment platforms throughout the building. I have never seen one rated.


----------



## nitramnaed (Jul 2, 2015)

Good point MT.  The equipment platform holds the scrubber for the hood and is only 140 square feet.  We could have suspended it from the structure above and had no platform.  I doubt we would have had to fireproof the hanging components.


----------



## steveray (Jul 2, 2015)

That is why we build them as IIB around here....."We" do not have 505.3.1 yet in CT


----------



## steveray (Jul 2, 2015)

I agree it is kinda harsh, but it is what it is.....

201.4 Terms not defined. Where terms are not defined through the methods authorized by this section, such terms shall have ordinarily accepted meanings such as the context implies.

floor   [flawr, flohr]

Spell Syllables

 Examples

 Word Origin  noun

1. that part of a room, hallway, or the like, that forms its lower enclosing surface and upon which one walks.

2. a continuous, supporting surface extending horizontally throughout a building, having a number of rooms, apartments, or the like, and constituting one level or stage in the structure; story.

3. a level, supporting surface in any structure: the elevator floor.

4.one of two or more layers of material composing a floor: rough floor; finish floor.

5.a platform or prepared level area for a particular use:

a threshing floor.

Code change!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2015)

EQUIPMENT PLATFORM. An unoccupied, elevated platform used exclusively for mechanical systems or industrial process equipment, including the associated elevated walkways, stairs, alternating tread devices and ladders necessary to access the platform (see 505.3).

An equipment platform is not the same as a floor

If a platform is to be regulated as a occupied floor than Section 410.4 is applicable and the requirements for I-A construction would be applicable if it is more than 30 inches above the main floor


----------



## north star (Jul 2, 2015)

*& * * * &*



nitramnaed,

Like ***cda*** has mentioned, ...I too would politely ask

the inspector to please provide a list of the applicable

code sections that he believes the Equipment Platform to

be an applicable Type 1A structure, so that; in the

interest of clarity and applying the correct code sections

& interpretations, you can respond [ in writing ] with your

various code sections.

If the Inspector cannot or will not provide you something

in writing, ...then you can provide him a written request to

have a meeting with the B.O. and whoever else to discuss

the matter.........Document, ...document, ...document, ...document !

*& *  *  * &*


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *& * * * &*
> 
> nitramnaed,
> 
> ...


"""If the Inspector cannot or will not provide you something

in writing, ...then you can provide him a written request to"""

Or politely tell him go pound sand, it does not appear to be a valid requirement


----------



## north star (Jul 2, 2015)

*= [ ] +*

***cda***,

The idea is to have everything documented so that there

is less ambiguity in the matter..........Having everything

documented provides transparency to all........That seems

to reduce the potential for a "He said, ...they said"

scenario.

Besides, having everything documented; and to be

available for others to read, is a valuable "training moment".

Hopefully, ...before using thy alligator mouth to loadeth

up thy hummingbird arse, to thinketh more fully-eth !   :mrgreen:



*+ [ ] =*


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2015)

Yea but

For some of us that have gone through various code books and editions, we sometimes shoot from the belly.

I have no problem with a contractor asking for a code section.

Or telling me I am dead wrong.

I am not 100 %, than I will look it up.

If I am wrong I admit it. Sometimes I blend codes and think it is this way. It may have been a few editions ago.


----------



## steveray (Jul 6, 2015)

MT....I am sure I could make it work in the 09 with the different sections there, and I have no issues with the 140sqft platforms, but no storage and nothing but the equipment and access...


----------

